# Bear hunter TD



## Rix56 (Jul 24, 2013)

Anybody know when bear made these takedown recurves?  I ran across it the other day and liked the way the diamond wood riser looked and felt.  After shooting it I like it even better.  Any info you could give me on it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John Abbott (Jul 25, 2013)

They still make a takedown, $800.00+ at Three Rivers. If your talking the Latch takedown, they call it a no tool.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 25, 2013)

John Abbott said:


> They still make a takedown, $800.00+ at Three Rivers. If your talking the Latch takedown, they call it a no tool.



The Bear Hunter is the one with the limb bolts, instead of latches.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 25, 2013)

I did a bit of googling and this is what I found. Papa Bear started making takedowns in 69 and the Hunter was made somewhere around the late 70s early 80s. If it still has the serial number you can call Bear and get more exact info. Bear takedowns are still a very sought after bow. Mr. Bear himself shot one from 1969 until the day he died. Couldn't dig up much more, hope this helps. I have a bit of a google addiction...


----------



## Rix56 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input but this is the one with limb bolts not the more desirable latch system.  Just not a lot of info out their on the web about this model.  Thanks


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 25, 2013)

It was the bolt one I was referring to. And I meant to add that apparently you can no longer get replacement limbs for it


----------

